# Will DirecTV offer a product like Dish's Tailgater?



## Geeze (Aug 18, 2012)

I was talking to a saleman at the DirecTV booth at the state fair yesterday and told him I wished they offered a product like Dish's Tailgater. He said one was in the works and should be available by the summer of 2013. I know Winegard and King Controls, maker of the Tailgater, currently offer similar products but neither have HD capability for Direc. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about DirecTV offering such a product or maybe the salesman just speculating?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Geeze said:


> I was talking to a saleman at the DirecTV booth at the state fair yesterday and told him I wished they offered a product like Dish's Tailgater. He said one was in the works and should be available by the summer of 2013. I know Winegard and King Controls, maker of the Tailgater, currently offer similar products but neither have HD capability for Direc. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about DirecTV offering such a product or maybe the salesman just speculating?


You really can't put any stock in what a salesman in a DIRECTV booth at a state fair says, who for the most part are not true reps. of the company anyhow.

But no, no such "official" tailgater accessory for DIRECTV is known to be in the works. And given that DIRECTV HD uses the Ka-Band which is less forgiving and requires more critical fine tuning adjustments than the Ku-Band, such an accessory would be less amenable to quick and relatively hassle free setups needed for tailgating.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

There is no RV dome dish on the market that does D HD. Since they only have a single LNB it is not possible to get both SD and HD with a Mobile dome dish.


----------



## funnyfarm299 (Mar 3, 2012)

"HoTat2" said:


> You really can't put any stock in what a salesman in a DIRECTV booth at a state fair says, who for the most part are not true reps. of the company anyhow.
> 
> But no, no such "official" tailgater accessory for DIRECTV is known to be in the works. And given that DIRECTV HD uses the Ka-Band which is less forgiving and requires more critical fine tuning adjustments than the Ku-Band, such an accessory would be less amenable to quick and relatively hassle free setups needed for tailgating.


Why is it so difficult? There is a 5lnb dish available for marine applications that can track the Ka birds.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

That marine dome is about the size of an outdoor trash can, weighs 60 lb. and costs $15k.

I can see where a D* version of a "tailgater" could be built, but the size, weight, and cost would probably make it a non-starter.

Plain facts are, when D* went to the Ka-band system for HD, they shot themselves in both feet with regard to easy or affordable RV or portable use.

Keith


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

A few years ago DirecTV had the Sat-Go. It didn't sell very well. They probably won't want to try that again.

They are still available actually:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ite-Dish-Receiver-and-TV-(Z11)&sku=8546300018


----------



## josborn3 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm amazed no one here has heard of King Controls VuCube, which is for DirectTV and came out BEFORE the Tailgater. Both look identical except one is for DirectTV (VuCube) and one for Dish (Tailgater). King Controls also makes the VuCube Flex which works on both DirectTV and Dish (with the appropriate receiver and accounts of course). I own the Tailgater because I prefer Dish over DirectTV. The best deals seem to be for the Tailgater. So Far, the best I have seen is $149 for a bundle which includes the Tailgater, receiver, coax and HDMI cables for one price. Here is a link to their sight for the VuCube Flex:

http://www.kingcontrols.com/vu_qube/vq2100.asp


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

josborn3 said:


> I'm amazed no one here has heard of King Controls VuCube, which is for DirectTV and came out BEFORE the Tailgater. Both look identical except one is for DirectTV (VuCube) and one for Dish (Tailgater). King Controls also makes the VuCube Flex which works on both DirectTV and Dish (with the appropriate receiver and accounts of course). I own the Tailgater because I prefer Dish over DirectTV. The best deals seem to be for the Tailgater. So Far, the best I have seen is $149 for a bundle which includes the Tailgater, receiver, coax and HDMI cables for one price. Here is a link to their sight for the VuCube Flex:
> 
> http://www.kingcontrols.com/vu_qube/vq2100.asp


From the website in the link:
*HDTV.* For customers wanting to received HDTV programming with our mobile antennas, we recommend Dish Network HDTV programming as you can access all available channels. *These antennas are not compatible with DIRECTV's Ka band HD signals which require a typical home style dish that is 3' wide x 2' high.*

*Tailgater Receiver Requirements.* For reception of DISH Standard Definition and High Definition programming it is required to use the DISH VIP211K, VIP211 or 411 receivers.
Single vs. Dual Tuner receivers. King Controls recommends using a SINGLE TUNER receiver. For DISH Network we recommend the 301 or 311 receivers. *For DIRECTV, we recommend the D11 or D12 receivers. We do not recommend the use of dual tuner receivers or receiver recorders.*


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> From the website in the link:
> *HDTV.* For customers wanting to received HDTV programming with our mobile antennas, we recommend Dish Network HDTV programming as you can access all available channels. *These antennas are not compatible with DIRECTV's Ka band HD signals which require a typical home style dish that is 3' wide x 2' high.*
> 
> *Tailgater Receiver Requirements.* For reception of DISH Standard Definition and High Definition programming it is required to use the DISH VIP211K, VIP211 or 411 receivers.
> Single vs. Dual Tuner receivers. King Controls recommends using a SINGLE TUNER receiver. For DISH Network we recommend the 301 or 311 receivers. *For DIRECTV, we recommend the D11 or D12 receivers. We do not recommend the use of dual tuner receivers or receiver recorders.*


Yeah ...

The intent of that thread at the time was an official tailgater solution from DIRECTV that includes HD reception.

Also note the following from that website where it sates these products can only receive from one satellite position at a time;



> _Multiple Satellite Programming. King Control antennas can be used with programming from multiple satellites, but please keep in mind the antenna "locks-onto" one satellite signal at a time. For multiple satellite programming like DISH 500, the antenna needs to switch between satellites to receive all of your programming. Depending on the antenna you buy, this satellite switching is either done automatically by simply changing channels or may require manually storing 2 satellite locations into memory and then pressing a button to move back and forth. ..._


That won't work for DIRECTV HD because you have to receive from at least two satellite locations at the same time. For instance to receive from 99 or 103 you must also receive from 101 or 119 simultaneously for program guide, authorizations, and other system information.


----------

